# Baking Soda



## simplynewt (Nov 20, 2011)

I searched through all my information and I thought I had seen where I could free-offer sodium bicarbinate (baking soda) to my goats. 

I could not find the information I was looking for in my notes so I came here. Is this possible to feed them this and what purpose does it serve to do so?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I heard it helps their stomach ??? I think thats what I read but , I'm not  sure .


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I heard it helps their stomach ??? I think thats what I read but , I'm not  sure .


Yep Baking Soda is used for goats who have bloat.  I don't know if Baking Soda is the only answer regarding goats and bloat but this is what I've read here.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes , thats what my goat book said !!!


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes baking soda is used for bloat. I leave baking soda out for them all the time.They will eat it when they need it. Baking soda and minerals are great.


----------



## elevan (Nov 20, 2011)

I personally don't recommend leaving baking soda out full time.  It's good to help with bloat or stomach distress over new foods.  But when left out full time goats will often eat it to get their salt fix and not their minerals...that will lead you quick to mineral deficiencies.  In addition baking soda is used to balance rumen ph and having them eating it all the time instead of their minerals can throw that off as well.


----------



## simplynewt (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I thought I could leave it out free-offer but may reconsider after reading elevans comment


----------



## elevan (Nov 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baking soda is not the only answer to bloat...but it is probably the cheapest.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I think that's what I read in one of your threads. Or on your Parasite Management or on your blog/website.  Don't know where.  Read a lot of your info.  That's why I was able to comment.  Thanks EleVan.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

I leave baking soda and minerals out and the goats take what they need of both.  Most of the time they ignore the soda except on really HOT days or when they have a tummy ache.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 21, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I personally don't recommend leaving baking soda out full time.  It's good to help with bloat or stomach distress over new foods.  But when left out full time goats will often eat it to get their salt fix and not their minerals...that will lead you quick to mineral deficiencies.  In addition baking soda is used to balance rumen ph and having them eating it all the time instead of their minerals can throw that off as well.


  But do keep baking soda on hand as it is great for treating FKS.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 21, 2011)

In the spring, right about when the new grass comes on, I switch out my old baking soda for new in the fridge and take the old to the barn.  I mix those 2 boxes into 600# of feed, just in case anybody goes out and eats too much green stuff / gets a belly ache.  I also top dress w/ extra probiotic powder during that time.

The rest of the year, I don't give them baking soda....and to be honest, if I didn't have those two 'old' boxes, I dunno if I'd give it to them then.  Just can't bear to toss them.

Can't recall ever having anyone scour on all the new green grass / dietary change, though.  Dunno if it's the baking soda, the probiotics, or just plain good luck.

Definitely agree w/ not leaving it out full time, though.


----------

